# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Schluss mit dem Tabu psychische Krankheit

## Unverwüstlicher

*Schluss mit dem Tabu psychische Krankheit*

Auszug aus:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1700485.html

"Würden Sie zu einem Krebspatienten sagen: Reiß dich zusammen!? Nein. Würden Sie zu einem Unfallopfer sagen: Hab dich nicht so!? Nein. Würden Sie sich freuen, wenn man Ihnen hilft, wenn Sie in eine psychische Krise abrutschen? Ja!"

Dazu auch das:

https://www.zi-mannheim.de/institut/...bereitung.html

Und das:

https://attitudeblog.org/2018/08/28/...hische-krisen/

Und das:

https://www.mentalhealthcrowd.de/men...?cn-reloaded=1

Und das:

https://www.fnweb.de/mannheimer-morg...d,1700489.html

Ich finde es großartig, dass es das alles gibt, um Betroffenen zu helfen.

Harald

----------

